# Ugh a petition to stop the wolf hunt has a celebrity endorser!



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

krackshot said:


> who the hell is iggy poop????????


No idea but he was still able to gain attention for the petition


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Jager Pro said:


> No idea but he was still able to gain attention for the petition


Iggy pop is a musician born in Muskegon and raised near Detroit. He is somewhat of a legend in the punk rock scene. He is suppose to be sober now for a while. It is sad that they dont realize that a hunted wolf population is a protected wolf population. Just like the black bear here in Michigan. Funny how people don't protest feral swine hunting.. People are instinctively programed to protect cute things due a parental instinct.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

BVW said:


> Funny how people don't protest feral swine hunting..


Lord don't give them any ideas!


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Who is Iggy Pop? 

WHO IS IGGY POP?

Man, do I feel old!

Iggy and the Stooges? 

He was David Bowie-ish, eventually. He was actually raised in a trailer park across from the Home Depot (which wasn't there at the time) on Carpenter Road in Ypsi Township. 

Sometimes called The Godfather of Punk.

Anyway, he's a has-been and I don't give a rat's fat **** what he thinks.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I wish I had taken pictures of the "spokesman" I seen Iggy at Uncle Sams bar (I think) back in the 80`s after he was washed up, during his concert he broke glasses and bottles on stage and dived across the broken pieces then was stabbing himself in the chest with pencils. Now thats a responsible spokesman.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Walleyeball said:


> Oh my goodness! You walked your dog in wolf country and it was attacked? How ******* stupid do you have to be to take a pack animal into another pack animal's territory and expect a freakin tea party to happen? It's probably the wolf's fault for being in "your" woods, right? People wouldn't have issues with wolves, or bear, or coyote or any other predator if you respect their territory and use just an ounce of common sense. It's like saying "I was tossing salmon on the shore of a stream frequented by bears, and they stole my fish!":lol:


ok in my yard my dog has had fights with a sick fox and a sick yote....he's a rot lab cross ....but. .......I sure don't want a wolf here...maybe a sick coyote bites one of your family members in your yard before you understand ....I sure hope not....
I'm breeding him with a chessy in the spring ...then the one pup I keep from that litter is getting bred with a wolf hound.
..

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not sure if Iggy is still living. Chemically preserved may be more like it. He would need to jump a few letters to get up to D list on the celebrity ladder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

